# Neuer PC



## Mikkiller93 (22. April 2012)

So da ich mir nen neuen pc kaufen will und seit 2 tagen durchgehend das internet erforsche was denn so aktuell und gut ist hab ich da schonmal ne vorab wahl getroffen und wollt nur nochmal nachfragen ob das alles zusammen funktioniert und ob es vl. billigere oder einfach bessere alternativen gibt

Gehäuse: Nzxt phantom410 (oder doch eher nen full tower? Platz is mir wayne.)
PSU: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W
CPU: I5 2500k oder i5 2500k oder I5 3570k bin mir noch ned sucher... noch abwarten
Kühler: Noctua c14 (oder brauch ich mehr?)
RAM: Mushkin Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
MoBo: ASUS Z68 P8Z68-V/GEN3 (wo is der unterschied zur V PRO/GEN3 ? gibts noch andere optionen?)
GPU: Die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom (vorschläge oder passt die?)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS (gibts da vl. ned doch ne billigere brauchbare?)
Laufwerk: Asus 24X SATA DVD+/-RW (passt das so?)

danke im vorraus für jegliche hilfe!


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. April 2012)

NT: Vollkommen überdimensioniert, wenn du kein SLI-System planst. 450-500W reichen bereits aus.
z.B. Enermax PRO82+ II 525W ATX 2.3 (EPR525AWT II) | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: Wenn es der mit CL9 und 1,5V ist, passt.
Für Sandy reicht auch DDR3-1333:
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals Deutschland (für Ivy)

Board: Z77-Chipsatz ist empfehlenswert wegen der USB 3.0-Frontanschlüsse und Support von Ivy Bridge ohne BIOS-Update.
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals Deutschland

GPU: Keine schlechte Wahl. Eventuell mal die Sapphire HD 7870 ansehen. Etwas schneller, deutlich sparsamer, aber 20€ teurer.

HDD: 1TB bekommst du aktuell nicht günstiger.

Zu Laufwerk und Kühler kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2012)

Gehäuse: reine Geschmackssache, musst Du selber entscheiden. Ab 30€ gibt es dutzende gute Gehäuse.

Kühler: "brauchen" wofür? Nur zum leisen Kühlen reicht auch ein Kühler für 17-18€ wie der Scythe Katana.

RAM: an sich reicht 1333er-RAM, man merkt keine Vorteile von mehr Takt oder besserer CL. Achte aber darauf, dass das RAM 1,5V hat.

Board: ich seh da keinen relevanten Unterschied zum Pro. Die Frage ist, ob es denn überhaupt ein Board so deutlich über 100€ sein muss. Boards für IvyBridge und PCIe3.0 sowie USB3.0 auch onboard gibt es auch unter 100€. Die Asus haben halt Bluetooth schon mit dabei, falls das wichtig ist.

GPU: je nach Preis ist die absolut okay, aber => ein 750W Netzeil ist völlig übertrieben - 550W reichen dicke. 

Festplatte: um die 80€ ist normal für 1TB. Du kriegst aber für rel wenig Aufpreis schon 2TB, aber das musst Du wissen, ob Du das überhaupt brauchst. Guckst Du auch hier: Festplatten: Tipps zu Kauf, Technik und Nutzung plus Marktübersicht (Stand: April 2012)

Laufwerk: klar passt das, warum nicht?


----------



## Mikkiller93 (22. April 2012)

kk

bin kein so technik pro daher:

@herbboy 1. was ist PCI eigentlich... habs zwar in wikipedia nachgeschlagen aber trotzdem noch kein durchblick 2. was is wenn ich cpu übertakten will? reicht da dann auch dein 17-18€ Lüfter? und der Nzxt phantom410 hatt auch ne gute durchlüftung so wie ich das gesehen hab...  aber bin offen für vorschläge wegen dem gehäuse. 3. Als Netzteil dann Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020001) passt das so?

und als board ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) dacht ich mir dann aber kann das auch 2 grafikkarten?

und @TrinityBlade bei der sapphire steht schnittstelle PCIe 3.0 ... das heißt ich kann sie nur mit ner ivy bridge verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

PCIe ist halt eine Schnittstellen-Bauform, die es seit ein paar Jahren gibt, der Nachfolger von PCI. Standard ist PCIe2.0, und jetzt gibt es halt seit ein paar Monaten auch PCIe3.0 - das kannst Du im Moment nur mit ner IvyBridge nutzen, aber ohne IvyBridge geht es natürlich trotzdem, dann halt "nur" mit PCI2.0, was aber eh keinen Unterschied macht (Grafikkarten sind bei weitem noch nicht schnell genug, damit PCI3.0 schon jetzt "wichtig" ist.

Wegen 2 Grafikkarten: ist das denn wichtig, oder nur eine Option? Für 2 Grafikkarten wäre natürlich dann doch ein stärkeres Netzteil nötig, wenn Du mal eine zweite dazukaufen willst. 

Zum Übertakten wäre ein CPU-Kühler für um die 30€ ganz gut - Sythe Mugen, Alpenföhn Brocken oder Groß Clockner, Thermalright Macho...  ein Katana könnte halt was knapp werden, bzw. Du kommst dann halt beim Übertakten nicht so hoch, wie Du gerne takten würdest. Ein Noctua 14 wiederum finde ich sehr übertrieben, das ist schon was zum absoluten Ausloten der Grenzen beim Übertakten, wenn es einem wichtig ist, dass man zB 4,42 und nicht "nur" 4,4Ghz schafft


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

k danke

weist du was genau das bedeutet bei der Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 wenn da steht "Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0" ? heißt das das geht nur in einer PCIe 3.0 schnittstelle und die graphikkarte geht dann auch nur bei ner ivy bridge? schnittstelle=steckplatz auf der mobo oder? wenn dem so ist und der trend mit den graphikkarten richtung 3.0 geht sollt ich dann nich lieber ein MoBo kaufen mit 2x 3.0 steckplätzen? weil dann kauf ich die asrock extreme4 z77... die hatt 2x 3.0 und is nurn bissl teuerer

wenn ich 2 grafikkarten einbauen würde was fürn netzteil sollt ich dann nehmen? 600/650/700/750W? und lieg ich richtig mit der annahme das 2 graphikkarten dann eigentlich auch genutzt werden beim zocken/filme bearbeiten oder brauch ich das garnicht... hatt mir nur mal jemand vorgeschlagen? wie genau funktioniert das eigentlich und was wären die genauen vorteile von 2 gpu's?

desweiteren brauch ich deine hilfe bei der auswahl eines gehäuses wo auch überhaupt alles reinpasst XD

danke vielmals für deine hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

PCie ist immer ab/aufwärtskompatibel. Die Karte "hat" also 3.0, läuft aber auch auf 2.0, und da moderne Karte wie gesagt eh noch nicht schnell genug sind, nutzt 3.0 an sich noch nix. Als damals PCIe2.0 neu war, hat es auch Jahre gedauert, bis es mal eine Karte gab, die auf 2.0 relevant viel (5-10% ) schneller lief als auf PCIe1.0 

Und mit Schnittstelle meinte ich Steckplatz.

Mit zwei Grafikkarten hättest Du eine höhere Leistung bei Spielen. Wenn die Leistung EINER Karte irgendwann mal für Deine Ansprüche nicht mehr reicht, könnte man halt schauen, was sich mehr lohnt: eine zweite gleiche Karte dazukaufen, oder lieber die "alte" verkaufen und eine bessere neue kaufen. Meistens ist es besser, sich eine einzige neue Karte zu kaufen, auch wegen des Strombedarfs, aber in seltenen Fällen ist es cleverer, zwei Karten zu nehmen - zB kann es vorkommen, dass zwei Karte zu je 150€ besser sind als die beste Karte für 300€. Und echte Hardware"freaks" kaufen halt auch schon direkt zwei gute Karten, weil die das beste vom besten haben wollen. 

Gehäuse gibt es massenhaft, zB für den Preis schon sehr gut ist das Xigmatek Asgard. Is halt auch die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst,und ob so was wie Beleuchtung oder Seitenfenster was für dich ist.


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

ne beleuchtung und son unsinn brauch ich ned unbedingt aber wenns schon leuchtet auch ned schlimm XD naja ich guck mal aber wie isses mit der kompatibilität? passt den jedes motherboard in jedes case?... halt genug lüftung brauchts oder? wieviel lüfter sollte ein gehäuse haben für mein setup+übertakten?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

Es passt nicht jedes Board in jedes Case, aber grundsätzlich sollte jedes ATX- oder µATX-Board in jeden Miditower passen.

2-3 Lüfter (Front, Rückseite, evtl. Deckel) sind in der Regel ausreichend. Wenn du die CPU nicht extrem übertakten willst (was mit Luftkühlung aber sowieso schwierig wird), dann brauchst du dir bei einem guten Gehäuse um die Belüftung keine größeren Sorgen machen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Ja, an sich reicht sogar bei einem normalguten CPU-Kühler aus, wenn das Gehäuse hinten einen 120mmLüfter hat. Der zieht zusammen mit dem Netzteillüfter die Luft raus, und vorne kommt durch den Luftdruckunterschied neue Luft rein. Ein Lüfter vorne unten untersützt den VOrgang und erzeugt halt einen "gezielteren" Luftstrom, und manche Gehäuse haben oben in der Decke noch einem, oft dann direkt 140mm, der nochmal was unterstützt. Manchmal ist auch weniger mehr, das heißt: wenn man es übertreibt und nochmal 1-2 mehr Lüfter einbaut, dann zerstört ein unnötiger Lüfter sogar den Luftstrom und es wird insgesamt wärmer, als wenn man den Lüfter wegläßt.

Und wegen der Größen: bei Gehäusen steht immer dabei zB ATX, da passen alle ATX und auch µATXBoard rein. Die Übergänge von "MIDI" zu "big" sind fließend, ich würd einfach schauen: ATX und dann halt soviel Platz wie nötig. Wirklcih "big" braucht man nur, wenn man 6 Festplatten einbauen will oder so was   kritsicher ist da schon eher die Gehäuselänge, denn eine sehr lange Grafikkarte kann gegen den vorderen Festplattenkäfig stoßen.


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

So also ich glaub ich hab etz mein setup zusammen könntet ihr nochmal drübergucken und absegnen ob alles zusammenpasst? (vorallem mainboard->gehäuse weil beim gehäuse keine genauen infos standen)

Gehäuse: 3R System R480
PSU:Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020001)
CPU: I5 2500k oder I5 3570k 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
MoBo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA0910)

soooooo, hoffe das passt dann mal und vielen dank für eure zeit/hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Das sieht okay aus, aber schau mal in Tests oder so, wie lang die Grafikkarte ist. Das Gehäuse bietet Platz bis zu 26cm Länge. Das Gehäuse ist halt extrem billig trotz zwei eingebauter Lüfter, also nicht meckern, wenn es später relativ laut ist    manch einer gibt allein für zwei Lüfter schon mehr aus als das R480 kostet...


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt, bezweifle ich, dass der Macho in das Gehäuse passen wird. 185mm Breite sind nicht gerade viel und bei geizhals wird als maximale Kühlerhöhe nur 140mm angegeben (der Macho müsste bei 162mm liegen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne).


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

mhk hab nur soviele gute bewertungen über dieses gehäuse gelesen und das die lüfter sehr leise sind.

aufjedenfall blick ich dann nicht durch weil bei geizhals gibts midi gehäuse nur bis max. kühlerhöhe 160mm... heißt das ich krieg den macho da nirgends rein? XD und auch bei der graphikkarte 260mm sind 10,236 inches... und die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 steht mit 10,24 inches drin >_>
beim r480 hab ich schon nachgelesen wie man die Sapphire radeon HD 7870 reinkriegt... etz passts halt nur mitm lüfter nicht XD

soll ich nen anderen lüfter nehmen? und hab auch irgendwas gelesen das man auf den ram achten muss mitm lüfter.. heatspreeder und so... ka was das heißen soll XD sind das diese kleinen sockel oben auf dem ram drauf?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

Ein sehr breiter Miditower ist beispielsweise das Fractal Design Arc. Der Macho passt meines Wissens aber auch z.B. ins Xigmatek Midgard II oder Bitfenix Shinobi (ohne Fenster). Dem Xigmatek Asgard Pro und dem Sharkoon Tarea würde ich es ebenfalls zutrauen, habe aber noch keine definitive Bestätigung gefunden.

Edit:


Mikkiller93 schrieb:


> soll ich nen anderen lüfter nehmen? und hab auch irgendwas gelesen das man auf den ram achten muss mitm lüfter.. heatspreeder und so... ka was das heißen soll XD sind das diese kleinen sockel oben auf dem ram drauf?


Der Scythe Mugen 3 ist etwas flacher, den kannst du eigentlich auch nehmen.

Ja, Heatspreader sind diese "Zacken" oben auf dem RAM und die können unter Umständen einem Kühler den Platz wegnehmen. Da die Dinger nicht wirklich einen Sinn haben, kann man auch flacheren RAM nehmen, dann gibt's garantiert keine Probleme.


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

gut dann wirds wohl der xigmatek Midgard II

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Mikkiller93 (23. April 2012)

Jetzt ist mir dann doch noch was aufgefallen.. von der graphikkarte der 7870er gibts ja 4 versionen

full retail 
lite retail
lite retail OC
full retail OC

also das OC overclocked heißt weis ich ja.. heißt das die sind standardmäßig overclocked? hatt das irgendwelche vorteile gegenüber dem selber overclocken? und was heißt full/lite retail? welche sollt ich mir kaufen?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (23. April 2012)

OC hat eigentlich nur 2 Vorteile.
1.Mehr Leistung
2.Wenn du die normale overclockst und die dann geschrottet ist haste die A-Karte


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. April 2012)

Full Retail hat etwas mehr Zubehör in der Box als Lite Retail. Braucht man in der Regel aber nicht, nimm einfach die günstigere Variante. Die OC-Version hat einen ab Werk um 50 MHz erhöhten Chip- und Speichertakt, was ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung bringt. 50 MHz bekommst du mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aber auch selbst über das im Treiber integrierte Overdrive-Tool hin - und verlierst bei Sapphire nicht einmal den Garantieanspruch.



> Question: Was ist Overdrive ?
> Answer: Overdrive ist ein treiberintegriertes Tool zum Optimieren der Leistung Ihrer Grafikkarte. Overdrive muß im Treiber aktiviert werden (Checkbox) und ist eine temperaturabhängige Übertaktung des Grafikchips, bei der der Garantieanspruch erhalten bleibt.


Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## Mikkiller93 (24. April 2012)

Naja dann danke ich noch mal für die zeit und hilfe


----------

